# Startseite festlegen



## Mindstorm (15. Januar 2002)

... is ne totale newbie-frage, aber ich stell sie trotzdem mal, da ich ja weiss, dass hier ja sehr toll( ! )erante leude sind.

wie kann ich denn meine homepage per link als startseite festlegen lassen?

so, des war's schon.

thx

Mindstorm


----------



## SirNeo (15. Januar 2002)

So sollte es funktionieren mit dem Bookmark:

```
<a href="javascript:window.external.AddFavorite('http://www.deine-seite.de/','Dein Titel')">
Bookmark setzen</a>
```


----------



## Kipperlenny (24. Juli 2006)

Ich weiß, der Thread ist vier Jahre alt - aber meckert nicht wenn schon mal jemand die Forensuche benutzt...

Durch den oben geposteten Link geht ein Fenster auf wo man die Seite alos Favorit speichern kann.

Allerdings ist die Frage ja völlig anders gestellt (und das ist auch meine Frage) "Wie setzt man eine Seite per Link als Startseite?".

MfG

lenny


----------



## franz007 (24. Juli 2006)

Ich würde sagen: "Lass die Finger davon" wenn jemand sie erdreistet meine Startseite auch nur versucht zu ändern werde ich ihn sicher nicht noch einmal mit einem Besuch beehren.

<a href="#" onClick="this.style.behavior='url(#default#homepage)';this.setHomePage('http://www.google.com')">als 
  Startseite festlegen</a>

Funktioniert nur im IE und dort wird es ab SP2 geblockt (oben die Leiste) aber sonst funktioniert es gut.


----------



## Kipperlenny (24. Juli 2006)

na ja, ich "erdreiste" mich ja nicht die Startseite zu ändern sondern gebe dem User die Möglichkeit sie durch den Klick auf den Link selber zu ändern...


----------



## franz007 (25. Juli 2006)

Dann ist immer noch das Problem dass (zumindest meine Lösung) nur im IE läuft und dadurch nicht gerade hilfreich für deine User sein wird.


----------



## Kipperlenny (25. Juli 2006)

Jop, mal sehen ob noch andere Vorschläge kommen - weil jedem User erst ne liste zu schreiben wie man denn bitteschön eine Seite als Startseite festlegt will ich ja nun auch nicht.

Übrigens glaube ich, dass es sogar eine Tastenkombi gibt um eine Seite als Startseite festzulegen...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Was hast Du gegen den Vorschlag von franzspam? Das ist nun mal die einzige Möglichkeit,
IE-Usern zu ermöglichen, Deine Seite als Startseite festzulegen.

Ansonsten mach es doch wie SPIEGELonline:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function nf430(x) {
sponstart = open(x,"SponStart","width=526,height=660,resizable,screenX=10,screenY=10");
sponstart.focus;
}
var ausgabe = "";
if (navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Opera") == -1) {
if (navigator.appName.indexOf("Explorer") != -1){
ausgabe = '<a href="/static/startseite/als_startseite_redirect.html" onClick="this.style.behavior=\'url(#default#homepage)\';this.setHomePage(\'http://www.spiegel.de\');"><img src="/static/startseite/nav_startseite_120x30.gif" width="120" height="30" border="0" vspace="5"><\/a>';
} else if (navigator.userAgent.indexOf("compatible") == -1) {
ausgabe = '<a href="javascript:nf430(\'/static/startseite/anleitung.html\');"><img src="/static/startseite/nav_startseite_120x30.gif" width="120" height="30" border="0" vspace="5"><\/a>';
}
document.write( ausgabe );
}
//-->
</script>
```

Die unterscheiden zwischen IE und anderen Browsern und geben den alternativen Browsern
in einer kleinen Grafik die Anleitung, wie man die Seite manuell als Startseite festlegt.

Gruß


----------



## franz007 (25. Juli 2006)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie man die Seite manuell als Startseite festlegt.



Obwohl das eigentlich jeder Benutzer wissen sollte ohne dass er so ein Bildchen anschaut (ja ich weiß dass es nicht so ist, leider)


----------

